
Show HN: DataCabinet, Website to Maintain Jupyter Notebooks in the Cloud - pankajkumar229
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;datacabinet.systems" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;datacabinet.systems</a><p>DataCabinet is a website to maintain conda environments directly on the cloud and access these environments through Jupyter notebooks. It also offers other useful features like sharing and authentication&#x2F;authorization.<p>Find detailed usage documentation: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;datacabinet.github.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;datacabinet.github.io&#x2F;</a><p>Your feedback would be invaluable as we stabilize and add new features to the product. Here are some access codes to activate the beta:
&#x27;y2OdwyOmSb&#x27;, &#x27;RgcXyBdWA9&#x27;, &#x27;HnHoCMmbHb&#x27;, &#x27;44cdEazOFl&#x27;, &#x27;btyqZfxcEz&#x27;, &#x27;kSm7K8bcsf&#x27;, &#x27;wFrgedzY8D&#x27;, &#x27;OfbmB9CqIC&#x27;, &#x27;qZFbrTqTnM&#x27;, &#x27;DsDo2dsyU7&#x27;, &#x27;nGHeiW1aTG&#x27;, &#x27;2z83eGo9t5&#x27;, &#x27;TXDYzUSOkR&#x27;, &#x27;qGJElb1ulm&#x27;, &#x27;f1jORN7Hfz&#x27;, &#x27;kr7PnQz6op&#x27;, &#x27;mBeOBrX97D&#x27;, &#x27;NY8cCWIsT2&#x27;, &#x27;3e5qj4qQJI&#x27;, &#x27;SsmL2231Qh&#x27;, &#x27;Yrel78TGB9&#x27;, &#x27;O3LLe5jTxj&#x27;, &#x27;rTIih3HxDU&#x27;, &#x27;G9AOXOeUsL&#x27;, &#x27;b8GyW2AiRf&#x27;, &#x27;Wf5baiO5MU&#x27;, &#x27;2XjDyfnFbF&#x27;, &#x27;jAuNjtK1io&#x27;, &#x27;X1UwmhKx9i&#x27;, &#x27;GFtBN2CjGo&#x27;, &#x27;rwaGLh63Cb&#x27;, &#x27;gsgublZnkz&#x27;, &#x27;GPO5dMzuJ5&#x27;, &#x27;tHbiuG7pYe&#x27;, &#x27;nKuZCL8pYn&#x27;, &#x27;hAKjwy1tnb&#x27; .
If these run out, please sign up at <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;datacabinet.info" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;datacabinet.info</a> and we will send you more access codes if needed.<p>If you face any trouble, please write to us at info@datacabinet.systems or join our slack channel: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;slackpass.io&#x2F;datacabinet" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;slackpass.io&#x2F;datacabinet</a> .
======
absk82
The first field says 'your name' but doesn't accept a name which contains
space. Is that supposed to be user name? If yes, the text box should say that.
Other than that, it worked great.

------
djacobs7
Neat product. Looks like it needs a little polishing on the UI, otherwise
looking forward to seeing what's coming next!

